# Is this girl hot?



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Well?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Not in that .gif she's not.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Not in that .gif she's not.


Seriously? I just want to give her the biggest hug in that gif...and then do something else which I won't go into. (the heading says "not sex")


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

*no


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me see you punt a puppy. Then, *maybe* I'll post my answer


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> That was the worst scene of the show. And the most real.


I like the scene that follows. It's sick and sweet at the same time.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I Punt Puppies said:


> I like the scene that follows. It's sick and sweet at the same time.


When she kills the kid's dad and sister?


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> When she kills the kid's dad and sister?


No. When she kills the kids and the girl who told them about the puppy. Priceless.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i think shes extremelyd pretty but i dont know if my opinion counts cause im a sucker for redheads with green eyes... and she also has very nice lips


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

uhhhh i'd tap it but if she keeps making that face i'm gonna have to kill it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate those expressions sincerely. The more entitled someone feels tends to be the ones who express themselves this way. What's her entitlement? That she's pretty? I think a lot of people walk around with this sense of entitlement because of how they look. I did it when I was in elementary school and I see it a lot with kids in college. I don't like these expressions because they seem childish and stupid and reminds me of some lame entitlement persona. Personal, random crap on my end. She's pretty but I still hate those expressions and makes me question her character to be honest, as stiff as that makes me sound. Is she some high entitled angel princess who is like, "duuurrr....w/e! i am innocent and *****y all in one! yay!". W/e *****.

ooorrrr........i am blowing it out of proportion? w/e


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

She's very pretty.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

She's very attractive. But as bwidger85 said, her facial expressions make me want to punch her in the mouth. Maybe it'll make it less crooked. Does she think it makes her look cute? It just makes her look like a b1tch.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> She's very attractive. But as bwidger85 said, her facial expressions make me want to punch her in the mouth. Maybe it'll make it less crooked. Does she think it makes her look cute? It just makes her look like a b1tch.


lol. i'm glad someone agrees. i find it kind of interesting why people think that looks cool. it's retarded, worse than forrest gump. same with duck lip photos of girls? wtf? and "cool guy" gangsta pictures are on that same level of retardation

"stupid is as stupid does" -forrest gump

wise man

let's see her do those expressions when she is 80 years old. i doubt she'll have the same level of false entitlement then! muahaha


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> She's very attractive. But as bwidger85 said, her facial expressions make me want to punch her in the mouth. Maybe it'll make it less crooked. Does she think it makes her look cute? It just makes her look like a b1tch.


is it weird that i actually kinda thought her expressions were cute :um


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I find her attractive + redhead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> is it weird that i actually kinda thought her expressions were cute :um


She's not the only girl to make that facial expression, thinking it looked cute. So I guess you're not the only one to like it. I don't know. Maybe it's because I'm a straight woman (although bwidger85 and greygoose22 seemed turned off by it too). Or maybe it's because my social anxiety is skewing how I perceive her facial expressions. But I can almost hear her thinking "Hmmm...yeah, she's a loser." It just looks very judgemental and self-satisfied to me. Personally, I think a simple smile is the best look for men and women.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> She's not the only girl to make that facial expression, thinking it looked cute. So I guess you're not the only one to like it. I don't know. Maybe it's because I'm a straight woman (although bwidger85 and greygoose22 seemed turned off by it too). Or maybe it's because my social anxiety is skewing how I perceive her facial expressions. But I can almost hear her thinking* "Hmmm...yeah, she's a loser." *It just looks very judgemental and self-satisfied to me. Personally, I think a simple smile is the best look for men and women.


lol, when u put it like that i can actually see how how bad they are now... before i was thinking that the expression meant something else completely


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

illmatic1 said:


> lol, when u put it like that i can actually see how how bad they are now... before i was thinking that the expression meant something else completely


yeah, it's a matter of personal perception as well. my perception is that of childish false entitlement and yours is more positive. can't really know why she is doing this will just that picture. a little derailing off OP's question..


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

She seems remarkably conceited.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

bwidger85 said:


> yeah, it's a matter of personal perception as well. my perception is that of childish false entitlement and yours is more positive. can't really know why she is doing this will just that picture. a little derailing off OP's question..


well i couldnt really tell what they meant lol... i just thought they were cute for whatever reason lol, but according to people who know me i go after girls who are kinda high maintence


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> lol, when u put it like that i can actually see how how bad they are now... before i was thinking that the expression meant something else completely


Care to share? (Assuming it's not to dirty. :b) Maybe I'll see it if you point it out to me. Feels like of like those optical illusion pictures where you can see one of two things.










Do you see the old woman or the young lady first, illmatic?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Care to share? (Assuming it's not to dirty. :b) Maybe I'll see it if you point it out to me. Feels like of like those optical illusion pictures where you can see one of two things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the young woman first lol

well now that i think about it, i like girls who have a bit of a sassy side to them cause i am a bit "sassy"... not sassy as in being mean or snappy... i mean more or less the type of sassy it takes to be able to playfully banter with someone and for some reason thats what i initially got from her facial expressions... but after a second glance it doesnt seem to be the case


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The expression wasn't cute, seemed very unnatural. She's cool though.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> i saw the young woman first lol
> 
> well now that i think about it, i like girls who have a bit of a sassy side to them cause i am a bit "sassy"... not sassy as in being mean or snappy... i mean more or less the type of sassy it takes to be able to playfully banter with someone and for some reason thats what i initially got from her facial expressions... but after a second glance it doesnt seem to be the case


I can definately see that in the first two facial expressions she makes. But that third one looks so full of malice and conceit. I can't perceive it as something positive, no matter how hard I try.

Anyway, I usually see the old woman first. I wonder if there's a psychological correlation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


I saw both at the same time because I'm a boss like that.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh yes she is. I love Mary Kate Wiles


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Average


----------



## WBK2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

Not my type at all but definitely pretty.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not in this gif. The facial expression is ugly and makes her seem dumb.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

She looks really familiar... is that the girl from Kickass?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

she's aiight.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Charmander said:


> She looks really familiar... is that the girl from Kickass?


She is Mary Kate Wiles, a very talented actress, and is known mostly for several webseries on youtube including The Lizzie Bennet Diaries and Squaresville


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the fact that we're basing someone's entire personality on a 2 second GIF.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

She's wearing a LOT of makeup. Might not be so pretty without it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

dunno but my status sensor says she wants the d

catch her while her status is lowly

well what are you waiting for

alpha up up up and away op


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

OP is a troll, people :?


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Rixy said:


> I like the fact that we're basing someone's entire personality on a 2 second GIF.


Thank you. I'm glad wasn't the only one seeing that. Those people: Picky, picky, picky...


> OP is a troll, people


Why? Because I like Mussolini? Give me a break...


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

No


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Her face is pretty cute. She looks too skinny for me though. I wouldn't call her hot. Need azz pics for a more accurate analysis.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, you guys are super picky. Holy ****


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, I find her quite attractive. Although please note - I'm wearing beer goggles right now.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I Punt Puppies said:


> Well?


She is a total cutie! Red hair  Adorable.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

ironically, i find the facial expression more "cute" today than my previous examination of dislike. i think she looks innocent today. lol weird. but then again, yesterday was not a day of favorites, for sure


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

thats a tough one, she's making a stupid expression

7/10


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I like the fact that we're basing someone's entire personality on a 2 second GIF.


This lol :yes
And yes she's a cutie


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

She's attractive but she's trying too hard to be cute, without a doubt some of the people here wouldn't think twice of punching her if she keeps repeating those facial expressions. (okay not to be taken in literal :wink)


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Those of you that said "No" have crazy high standards...and are almost guaranteed to be single.

Give it 10 years. When you're pushing 30 and still single, you're perspective will be completely different. You'll look at 18 year old girls like this and wish you weren't so darn picky in high school.

I'm not even into redheads with pale skin, but she gets a definite "yes" from me. Her facial expression is cute, she looks like fun, and she's got that certain something that makes her seem like she'd be a total freak in bed!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Does nothing for me.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Would berry lol


----------

